# Working With Donkeys



## 3059 (Oct 30, 2002)

WHY, WHY,why are there so many donkeys in this industry? Why is it so difficult so get chefs with basic skills, it seems they all want to be the next Gordon Ramsey, and they know nothing at all. If anyone knows were the river off chefs are coming from will you give me a shout!!!!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I see you're from Ireland!  Well, what do you expect from a country which boils all its food?!?!? Just kidding my friend, I feel for you. I often ask the same questions. Sauce? My sous chef could do BOTH... white AND brown!

Kuan


----------

